# matar



## Magmod

¿Cuál es la frase correcta?:

La curiosidad mató el gato.
La curiosidad mató al gato.
*el ruido le mata*
*el ruido la mata*
Saludos


----------



## Cosaco

la segunda.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Cosaco said:


> la segunda.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. La segunda me suena bien.


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál es la frase correcta?:
> 
> La curiosidad mató el gato.
> La curiosidad mató al gato.*: uso de "a" personal para objeto directo, porque se trata de un animal.*
> *el ruido le mata*
> *el ruido la mata : "la" reemplaza al objeto directo.*
> Saludos


Saludos.


----------



## MeGusta

You know why? It's because you need the personal _a _for living things (I don't know about plants) and _a_ and _el_ contract to _al_.


----------



## mandarinita

Puede ser también: el ruido LO mata, en caso de ser masculino a quien mata el ruido.


----------



## Magmod

mandarinita said:


> Puede ser también: el ruido LO mata, en caso de ser masculino *a quien* mata el ruido.


Gracias a todos por responder 

 Si has dicho *a quien* entonces esta persona es CI.

Se mató = he killed himself 
Le mató = he killed her ¿no?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Magmod said:


> Gracias a todos por responder
> 
> Si has dicho *a quien* entonces esta persona es CI.
> 
> Se mató = he killed himself
> Le mató = he killed her ¿no?



No. "A quién" is a case of the personal "a" for direct objects. If the person killed is the indirect object, as you are asking, then what is the direct object? 
The person being killed is the direct object, he/she is directly receiving the action of the verb.


----------



## Breogan

Magmod said:


> Gracias a todos por responder
> 
> Si has dicho *a quien* entonces esta persona es CI.
> 
> Se mató = he killed himself
> 
> Le mató = he killed her ¿no?




La mató = he killed her 

"La" for feminine gender acting as direct object.


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> Gracias a todos por responder
> 
> Si has dicho *a quien* entonces esta persona es CI.
> Se mató = he killed himself  (matarse normalmente se refiere a morir en un accidente)
> Le mató  = he killed her ¿no? (le mató es leísmo)


----------



## Magmod

San: Se mató = he killed himself  (matarse normalmente se refiere a morir en un accidente) 

¿Entonces cómo dirías:

he killed himself?


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> San: Se mató = he killed himself  (matarse normalmente se refiere a morir en un accidente)
> 
> ¿Entonces cómo dirías:
> he killed himself?



Bueno, no sé exactamente lo que to kill oneself significa, sólo te aviso de que en español matarse no tiene por qué ser sinónimo de suicidarse como aparenta, a menudo no lo es.


----------



## Magmod

San said:


> Bueno, no sé exactamente lo que to kill oneself significa, sólo te aviso de que en español matarse no tiene por qué ser sinónimo de suicidarse como aparenta, a menudo no lo es.


Pero en el diccionario WR se pone:

*matarse* _verbo reflexivo_ 
*1* _(suicidarse)_ to kill oneself
Me parece que lo que quieres decir es que suicidarse es usado más que matarse ¿no?


----------



## mandarinita

Puede ser que suicidarse se utiliza más que matarse.

Otra cosa!
Podés matar con otros sentidos, como tus ejemplos al principio:
"Me quiero matar" pero como diciendo que algo te está saliendo mal... sin real intención de matarte.
"La voy a matar". Se mandó alguna cagad^ (jeje).

Creo que en inglés también están.... pero no estoy segura.. quizás tengo spanglish en la cabeza jeje


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> Pero en el diccionario WR se pone:
> *matarse* _verbo reflexivo_
> *1* _(suicidarse)_ to kill oneself
> Me parece que lo que quieres decir es que suicidarse es usado más que matarse ¿no?



Sucidarse suena un poco más formal. Lo que decía es que matarse es más amplio que suicidarse. Si oigo que alguien se ha matado, en principio no pienso en el suicidio, aunque podría ser. Pon en google "se mató" y veras que hay casos de suicidio y de muerte violenta por accidente.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál es la frase correcta?:
> 
> La curiosidad mató el gato.
> La curiosidad mató al gato.
> *el ruido le mata*
> *el ruido la mata*
> Saludos


 
1- Ambas oraciones son correctas co 'a' preposicional de DO.
*La curiosidad mató al gato/el gato.*
El sujeto abstracto implica una función de ser ( animado).
2-* el ruido es un agente inanimado y tiene dos significados* :
 el ruido la mata ( le causa molestia extrema ( sentido figurado de matar).
2- el ruido le MATA ( aquí el sentido es que le fascina en extremo).
Según el contexto es correcta cualquiera de las dos.

Ivy29


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:


> 1- Ambas oraciones son correctas co 'a' preposicional de DO.
> *La curiosidad mató al gato/el gato.*
> El sujeto abstracto implica una función de ser ( animado).


Disculpá Ivy: ¿Vos querés significar que "la curiosidad mató el gato es correcto"?
Te agradecería si me respondés .


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> Disculpá Ivy: ¿Vos querés significar que "la curiosidad mató el gato es correcto"?
> Te agradecería si me respondés .


 
Cierto, son correctas ambas.

Ivy29


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:


> Cierto, son correctas ambas.
> 
> Ivy29


¿Pero entonces el "a" personal es sólo optativo para los animales?: ¿Se puede decir "el hombre mató el gato"?


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> ¿Pero entonces el "a" personal es sólo optativo para los animales?: ¿Se puede decir "el hombre mató el gato"?


 

La norma es muy clara, Rayines, La gramática descrtiptiva NEBRIJA-BELLO de la RAE, tomo 2, numeral 28.2.1 ejemplo 15. cito : ' Muchos otros verbos entre los que se cuenta _matar, no imponen la preposición personal 'a' con SSNN ( sintagmas nominales indefinidos)._
_Gato es un sintagma nominal indefinido, otra cosa muy distinta _
_la curiosidad mató a+el gato de LULÚ (o mató a Petrokio ( nombre del gato)._
_la curiosidad mató el gato, es un dicho general o sentencia muy común._

_Ivy29_


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:


> _la curiosidad mató el gato, es un dicho general o sentencia muy común._
> 
> _Ivy29_


No lo sabía . Jamás lo hubiera dicho sin "a" . Igualmente, gracias por recordar la norma.


----------



## Breogan

Ivy29 said:


> La norma es muy clara, Rayines, La gramática descrtiptiva NEBRIJA-BELLO de la RAE, tomo 2, numeral 28.2.1 ejemplo 15. cito : ' Muchos otros verbos entre los que se cuenta _matar, no imponen la preposición personal 'a' con SSNN ( sintagmas nominales indefinidos)._
> _Gato es un sintagma nominal indefinido, otra cosa muy distinta _
> _la curiosidad mató a+el gato de LULÚ (o mató a Petrokio ( nombre del gato)._
> _la curiosidad mató el gato, es un dicho general o sentencia muy común._
> 
> _Ivy29_



En mi vida, al menos en España, he oído esa frase sin la preposición "a".

_"La curiosidad mató al gato"_ es la única que me suena bien.


----------



## esfera

definitivamente la única correcta es la curiosidad mató al gato.

En cuanto a las dos últimas, siempre tenemos a dos españas divididas las laistas y las leistas. Así que es difícil que nos pongamos de acuerdo. Necesitamos a un filólogo experto y objetivo.

A mi entender matar rige objeto indirecto, por lo tanto requiero un objeto "le". Es imposible poner la o lo pues estos pronombres sustituyen objetos directos y no es el caso.

El ruido le mata.
Le mató. (El problema estriba en que "le" puedo sustituir tanto a un objeto masculino como a uno femenino), por eso en el lenguaje de la calle, yo oigo decir la maté para el femenino y le maté para el masculino. Lo cual demuestra que él lenguaje de la calle es muy ambiguo "la" directo, "le" indirecto.

Podeis ayudarnos


----------



## San

esfera said:


> definitivamente la única correcta es la curiosidad mató al gato.



Como frase hecha es la que se suele oír, pero no creo que la frase sin a sea incorrecta. Intenta sustituir el gato por otros animales:

_Mató la lagartija.
Mató la lombriz
Mató el venado.
Mató el marrano._



> En cuanto a las dos últimas, siempre tenemos a dos españas divididas las laistas y las leistas. Así que es difícil que nos pongamos de acuerdo. Necesitamos a un filólogo experto y objetivo.


No, tenemos por un lado la España que suele ser laísta *y* leísta, y por otro la España *ni* laísta *ni* leísta. Laísmo y leísmo van de la mano.



> A mi entender matar rige objeto indirecto, por lo tanto requiero un objeto "le". Es imposible poner la o lo pues estos pronombres sustituyen objetos directos y no es el caso.


No, matar es transitivo y lleva objeto directo.



> El ruido le mata.
> Le mató. (El problema estriba en que "le" puedo sustituir tanto a un objeto masculino como a uno femenino), por eso en el lenguaje de la calle, yo oigo decir la maté para el femenino y le maté para el masculino. Lo cual demuestra que él lenguaje de la calle es muy ambiguo "la" directo, "le" indirecto.


En la mayoría de las calles del mundo hispánico se dice lo mató para referirse a cualquier ser de género masculino, y la mató para el femenino.


----------



## esfera

en cuanto al primero, continuo diciendo mata a la lagartija, etc. Seguimos utilizando "a".

Segundo eres un experto filólogo? Sino, no vale la pena discutir.


Tercero, sigo diciendo que hay dos Españas y eso se puede comprobar. Los que dicen le no suelen decir "la dije". Esto es impensable donde yo vivo. En cambio mis amogos de Madrid lo dicen todos los días. Ellos en cambio apenas hacen leismo, pues yo no les he oido nunca.


Por favor, un especialista en la sala. Sino no llegaremos a ninguna parte.

De todas maneras, si se trata de ayudar a alguien que no es Español, la recomendación sería, haz lo que quieras porque como ves cada uno lo hace de una manera.


----------



## San

esfera said:


> en cuanto al primero, continuo diciendo mata a la lagartija, etc. Seguimos utilizando "a".



Para mí suena como si hubieras matado a tu mascota.



> Segundo eres un experto filólogo? Sino, no vale la pena discutir.
> 
> 
> Tercero, sigo diciendo que hay dos Españas y eso se puede comprobar. Los que dicen le no suelen decir "la dije". Esto es impensable donde yo vivo. En cambio mis amogos de Madrid lo dicen todos los días. Ellos en cambio apenas hacen leismo, pues yo no les he oido nunca.


No soy un experto, pero una rápida consulta al DPD de la Real Academia nos dice lo siguiente:

Sobre el leísmo:



> El leísmo, al igual que otros fenómenos paralelos relacionados con el uso antietimológico de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona (→ laísmo y loísmo), surge en Castilla durante la Edad Media. Todos estos fenómenos parecen deberse al nacimiento, en época temprana de la evolución del castellano, de una tendencia que, a diferencia de lo que ocurría en latín, en lugar de distinguir funciones gramaticales a través de las distintas formas pronominales —le(s) para el complemento indirecto y lo(s), la(s) para el complemento directo—, tiende a diferenciar entre masculino y femenino, por un lado, y entre persona y cosa por otro; también influye en muchos casos la condición de contable o no contable del referente. Muy a grandes rasgos, la distribución, en este nuevo sistema, sería la siguiente: le(s) para el masculino de persona; lo(s) para el masculino de cosa, y la(s) para el femenino de persona y de cosa. El leísmo se documenta desde los primeros textos medievales castellanos. No obstante, en el siglo xiii, época de la reconquista de casi toda Andalucía, este fenómeno no se hallaba lo suficientemente extendido como para instalarse en la norma andaluza y, por consiguiente, tampoco caló en el español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.


Sobre el laísmo:



> El laísmo, al igual que otros fenómenos paralelos relacionados con el uso antietimológico de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona, como el leísmo y el loísmo, comienza a fraguarse en la Castilla primitiva durante la Edad Media (para las razones de su aparición, → leísmo, 3), pero no consiguió extenderse a la variedad del castellano andaluz, por lo que no se trasladó al español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). El área propiamente laísta se circunscribe básicamente a la zona central y noroccidental de Castilla. Aun así, por influencia de la norma culta estándar (→ 2), es patente la voluntad de los hablantes cultos de esas zonas y, sobre todo, de los escritores, de ajustarse al uso etimológico.





> Por favor, un especialista en la sala. Sino no llegaremos a ninguna parte.
> 
> De todas maneras, si se trata de ayudar a alguien que no es Español, la recomendación sería, haz lo que quieras porque como ves cada uno lo hace de una manera.


Sí, pero es interesante saber como lo hacen en cada región. Y sobre todo es interesante conocer la norma "estándar" o culta, que varía poco de unos sitios a otros.


----------



## esfera

si porque entonces yo soy leista o no lo soy?


----------



## Rayines

esfera said:


> A mi entender matar rige objeto indirecto, por lo tanto requiero un objeto "le". Es imposible poner la o lo pues estos pronombres sustituyen objetos directos y no es el caso.


No, esfera, *matar *es un verbo transitivo, y lleva objeto directo. Lo compruebas (además de que figura en la RAE) pasando las oraciones a voz pasiva: "Mataron a Juan" >>>>"Juan fue matado". Por lo tanto, es preferible decir *lo *mataron. Más allá de que muchas personas, o regiones eligen decir *le*, que como hemos discutido muchísimas veces en estos foros, es aceptado.


----------



## esfera

gracias Rayines.


----------



## Ivy29

Breogan said:


> En mi vida, al menos en España, he oído esa frase sin la preposición "a".
> 
> _"La curiosidad mató al gato"_ es la única que me suena bien.


 
Los autores, con el apoyo de la RAE, GDLE 3 tomos, son reconocidos linguistas y gramáticos españoles.
La curiosidad mató el gato. 

Ivy29


----------



## San

esfera said:


> si porque entonces yo soy leista o no lo soy?



Si no estás seguro de si se dice le maté o lo maté es que eres leísta. Eso no tiene vuelta de hoja. Las personas que viven en zonas no leístas no tienen la más mínima duda. Si a una de ellas le dices "le maté", se queda esperando lo que sigue, ¿le mataste al hijo?, ¿le mataste al padre?...

El leísmo es aceptado por la RAE como propio de la norma culta cuando se trata de persona masculina singular. Aún así creo que recomienda la forma "estándar" lo. En cambio el laísmo no tiene ese estatus, lo que no impide que se oiga todos los días en los medios de comunicación de Madrid.


----------



## esfera

pero yo nunca diría la dije, y según lo que tú me has dicho anteriormente, yo debería hacer ambas cosas leismo y laismo para ser leista. Por eso te he hecho la pregunta. Yo no hago ambas cosas y aquí tampoco se hace.

En cambio por Burfgos y Palencia hacen lo contrario. También son leistas.

Tampocodiría nunca la llamo, siempre decimos le llamo. Asíq ue no tengo muy claro el ser leista si tan sólo utilizo el pronombre inapropiado con algunos verbos.

No sé, no lo tengo claro.

vosotros decía todos los pronombres correctamente o algunos los cambiais?


----------



## San

esfera said:


> pero yo nuica diría la dije, y según lo que tú me has dicho anteriormente, yo debería hacer ambas cosas leismo y laismo para ser leista. Por eso te he hecho la pregunta. Yo no hago ambas cosas y aquí tampoco se hace.
> 
> En cambio por Burfgos y Palencia hacen lo contrario. También son leistas.



Bueno, son propios de la misma zona y responden al mismo origen y fenómeno, pero en cuanto a hablantes individuales, tampoco soy tan observador  He conocido gente que dice la dije y le tengo (el DVD), pero como norma general no sé. Ten en cuenta que aunque el sistema de pronombres varía de unas zonas a otras dentro de Castilla, el esquema general que describe la RAE es las dos cosas, leísta y laísta:



> [...]Muy a grandes rasgos, la distribución, en este nuevo sistema, sería la siguiente: le(s) para el masculino de persona; lo(s) para el masculino de cosa, y la(s) para el femenino de persona y de cosa.[...]



Como ves en este sistema el pronombre no depende de la función gramatical. Es por eso que los estudiantes de esa zona tienen a veces lagunas impresionantes sobre si algo es complemento directo o indirecto.


----------



## San

esfera said:


> vosotros decía todos los pronombres correctamente o algunos los cambiais?



En la página sobre el leísmo del DPD puedes ver que la RAE documenta casos de leísmo en zonas no leístas, algunos de ellos sólo aparentes. No son pocos, échale un vistazo al punto 4:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=le%EDsmo


----------



## esfera

Por cierto yo no soy de Castilla y la gente que conozco tampoco.

Bueno, creo que lacosa está clara. Una cosa es la teoría y otra la práctica.

El castellano como tantas lenguas habladas está en constante evolución. Aquello que regía hace 10 años ya se ha extendido por otras zonas. cada hablante y cada zona habla su propio castellano y los diccionarios ya han quedado obsoletos pues no son capaces de actualizarse al ritmo que cambia la lengua.

Algunos prefieren mantener el diccionario tal y como estaba hace 20 años y tan sólo añadir neologismos. ¿Pero qué ocurre con aquellas expresiones que han cambiado según la zona de España en la que estés?

Estareis de acuerdo conmigo en que es imposible ponerse al día con todos los cambios que se producen. Lo mismo y con un alcance mucho mayor está ocurriendo con el inglés. 

La historia es: para mi idiolecto una cosa es correcta y opara otra persona otra cosa será correcta. Y por mucho que el diccionario intente imponer la corrección que hasta hace 20 años era acceptada como norma, si alguien me dice la maté, a mi me suena muy mal. eso es todo. Y por eso creo que debía informar a la persona que pedía información, sobre mi idiolecto , el cual también es correcto.

Soy profesora de inglés uy me gusta informar a mis alumnos sobre la realidad no sólo sobree lo que dice el diccionario, pues cuando lleguen a Inglaterra encontrarán una realidad muy diferente a la de los diccionarios.

Ah! Muchas gracias sobre la lección sobre leismos y laismos. Ahora confirmo que soy medio leista y nada laista.

Un beso a todos


----------



## Ivy29

esfera said:


> en cuanto al primero, continuo diciendo mata a la lagartija, etc. Seguimos utilizando "a".
> 
> Segundo eres un experto filólogo? Sino, no vale la pena discutir.
> 
> 
> Tercero, sigo diciendo que hay dos Españas y eso se puede comprobar. Los que dicen le no suelen decir "la dije". Esto es impensable donde yo vivo. En cambio mis amogos de Madrid lo dicen todos los días. Ellos en cambio apenas hacen leismo, pues yo no les he oido nunca.
> 
> Lo correcto es decir algo a alguien. Entonces,  le dije ( implicando algo).
> *La dije (laísmo) es INCORRECTO.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Breogan

Ivy29 said:


> Los autores, con el apoyo de la RAE, GDLE 3 tomos, son reconocidos linguistas y gramáticos españoles.
> La curiosidad mató el gato.
> 
> Ivy29




Una cosa es cómo pueda decirse la frase y otra cómo se dice la frase hecha. En este caso: "La curiosidad mató al gato."


----------



## Ivy29

Breogan said:


> Una cosa es cómo pueda decirse la frase y otra cómo se dice la frase hecha. En este caso: "La curiosidad mató al gato."


 
La curiosidad mató el gato. 

Ivy29


----------



## El_Guapo

Breogan said:


> La mató = he killed her
> 
> "La" for feminine gender acting as direct object.


How come you wouldnt say "Él le mató"?


----------



## Ivy29

El_Guapo said:


> How come you wouldnt say "Él le mató"?


 
One the most common usage of the trhird person non-stressed pronouns LE/LES is the level of animation and scale of more HUMAN and less human.

La curiosidad lo mató (Gato)
Él le mató =Pedro mató a Javier = Pedro LE mató= él le mató.

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

_Él le mató =Pedro mató a Javier = Pedro LE mató= él le mató._


This structure is accepted because Javier is masculine and personal, but it is *leísmo*.
Pedro *lo* mató. (This is the logic structure, Javier being the direct object)

Pedro mató todas las gallinas de Javier. 
Pedro *le *mató todas las gallinas (a Javier). (no leísmo here)


----------



## hezman

Antes de nada, aclarar que "lo" y "la" se utilizan para reemplazar al objeto directo, y "le" para el indirecto. En eso no puede haber dudas.

Ej.
1) Le pegó un puñetazo en el estómago. 
2) Le pegó en el estómago.  (here the type of blow is not specified)

En algunos lugares se diría "La/Lo pegó en el estómago" which is la/loísmo. This is wrong.

The opposite problem arises when direct object involves people. In that case preposition "a" is required, and "leístas" believe that "a él", "a ella", has to be automatically replaced with "le", which is wrong, because direct object is preceded by the preposition "a" when we are talking about people, and in that case "lo, la" is the way to go.

Ej.
1) Cogí al gato por el cuello -> Lo cogí por el cuello. 
2) La madre cogió al bebe en brazos -> La madre lo cogió en brazos. (Siempre cogemos algo o a alguien)
3) Raul miraba a Alicia fijamente -> La miraba fijamente. (Siempre miramos algo o a alguien).


----------



## Magmod

Bocha said:


> Pedro *lo* mató. (This is the logic structure, Javier being the direct object)
> 
> Pedro mató todas las gallinas *de *Javier.
> Pedro *le *mató todas las gallinas (*a* Javier). (no leísmo here)


En la primera frase las gallinas fueron *de* Javier pero en la segunda* a* Javier .

Entonces:

*A Javier *Pedro *le *mató todas las gallinas 
¿Mató Pedro a Javier o las gallinas?


----------



## Breogan

El_Guapo said:


> How come you wouldnt say "Él le mató"?




"He killed him".


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> En la primera frase las gallinas fueron *de* Javier pero en la segunda* a* Javier .
> 
> Entonces:
> *A Javier *Pedro *le *mató todas las gallinas
> 
> ¿Mató Pedro a Javier o las gallinas?



Las gallinas, claro. Le es dativo de interés, indica a quién le afecta la acción. Javier, hablando en primera persona diría: _Me han matado las gallinas (me las han matado)._

Mira lo que escribí más arriba. Para mí, que no soy leísta, en _le maté_ le es dativo de interés, y la frase está incompleta porque no especifica quién murió, es decir, le falta el objeto directo y por lo tanto no es correcta. Ivy está explicando un punto de vista leísta que para mí no es natural.


----------



## Ivy29

esfera said:


> pero yo nunca diría la dije, y según lo que tú me has dicho anteriormente, yo debería hacer ambas cosas leismo y laismo para ser leista. Por eso te he hecho la pregunta. Yo no hago ambas cosas y aquí tampoco se hace.
> 
> En cambio por Burfgos y Palencia hacen lo contrario. También son leistas.
> 
> Tampocodiría nunca la llamo, siempre decimos le llamo. Asíq ue no tengo muy claro el ser leista si tan sólo utilizo el pronombre inapropiado con algunos verbos.
> 
> No sé, no lo tengo claro.
> 
> vosotros decía todos los pronombres correctamente o algunos los cambiais?


 
<<La norma es muy clara, Rayines, La gramática descrtiptiva NEBRIJA-BELLO de la RAE, tomo 2, numeral 28.2.1 ejemplo 15. cito : ' Muchos otros verbos entre los que se cuenta _matar, no imponen la preposición personal 'a' con SSNN ( sintagmas nominales indefinidos)._
_Gato es un sintagma nominal indefinido, otra cosa muy distinta _
_la curiosidad mató a+el gato de LULÚ (o mató a Petrokio ( nombre del gato)._
_la curiosidad mató el gato, es un dicho general o sentencia muy común.>>>_

_Ivy29_


----------



## Magmod

San said:


> Las gallinas, claro. Le es dativo de interés, indica a quién le afecta la acción. *Pedro,* hablando en primera persona diría: _Me han matado las gallinas (me las han matado)._


 Claro Javier diría:

-- me las han matado _¿no? _
 Ivy: “Gato es un sintagma nominal indefinido”
Lo siento Ivy

“Gato es un animal” __


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> Claro Javier diría:
> -- me las han matado _¿no?_


Sí Javier, es verdad, me lie con los nombres. Ya lo he corregido


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Claro Javier diría:
> 
> -- me las han matado _¿no? _
> Ivy: “Gato es un sintagma nominal indefinido”
> Lo siento Ivy
> 
> “Gato es un animal” __


 
*No tengo la MENOR duda* de que gato *sea un animal* pero es génerico, no específico, general así como HOMBRE es genérico o general no específico en que nos incluimos tú y yo, y los demás.

Ivy29


----------

